# Toddler kicked in head



## Lulwind (18 March 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hereford-worcester-17419423

Thoughts to all involved


----------



## Dolcé (18 March 2012)

How awful, something very close to my heart as we now have a toddler on the yard and it is scary!  At the moment I can still confine him to pushchair when the horses are around and well out of the way but no sure how much longer he will accept this without a fuss.

I just couldn't imagine having to deal with an accident like this.  Thoughts to all concerned and I hope he makes a quick recovery.


----------



## 3Beasties (18 March 2012)

How awful, hope he makes a full recovery


----------



## marmalade76 (18 March 2012)

Poor little mite 

I have to admit that I have a job reminding my two that not all horses are as trustworthy and tolerant as ours, they're a little _too_ confident around horses.


----------



## Oberon (18 March 2012)

Thoughts and vibes to the little man.


----------



## Iluvxcountry (18 March 2012)

Poor boy, thoughts to all involved


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (19 March 2012)

Thoughts to the little boy. Hope hes ok.

We were talking about the kids wearing riding hats on the yard the other day, and maybe it should be a rule. 
The horses are all very good with them, but theres always that chance.  Even when they walk under the horses head, sometimes they get a bonk on the head as the horse looks down.  I think its a serious idea.


----------



## Cuffey (19 March 2012)

It is not clear if this was an 'owned' horse or one wandering the streets


----------



## ponypilotmum (19 March 2012)

I <3 My Teddi said:



			Thoughts to the little boy. Hope hes ok.

We were talking about the kids wearing riding hats on the yard the other day, and maybe it should be a rule. 
The horses are all very good with them, but theres always that chance.  Even when they walk under the horses head, sometimes they get a bonk on the head as the horse looks down.  I think its a serious idea.
		
Click to expand...

you don't know if the child was wearing a hat or not, as even with a hat a kick to the head can cause serious injury. 

How insensitive. 

My thoughts are with the boy and his family, hoping he makes a full recovery.


----------



## applecart14 (19 March 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			you don't know if the child was wearing a hat or not, as even with a hat a kick to the head can cause serious injury. 

How insensitive. 

My thoughts are with the boy and his family, hoping he makes a full recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Why is this insensitve?  I think that this poster has a genuine point.  You can never be careful enough around horses, and freak accidents happen.
1 - 3 My Teddy did say 'thoughts to the boy, hope he's ok'.


----------



## rhino (19 March 2012)

lucky-lady said:



			you don't know if the child was wearing a hat or not, as even with a hat a kick to the head can cause serious injury. 

How insensitive. 

My thoughts are with the boy and his family, hoping he makes a full recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Not insensitive at all. Always worth discussing ways of preventing/lessening accidents such as this one. Fingers crossed for the little 'un


----------



## fidleyspromise (19 March 2012)

I <3 My Teddi said:



			Thoughts to the little boy. Hope hes ok.

We were talking about the kids wearing riding hats on the yard the other day, and maybe it should be a rule. 
The horses are all very good with them, but theres always that chance.  Even when they walk under the horses head, sometimes they get a bonk on the head as the horse looks down.  I think its a serious idea.
		
Click to expand...




lucky-lady said:



			you don't know if the child was wearing a hat or not, as even with a hat a kick to the head can cause serious injury. 

How insensitive. 

My thoughts are with the boy and his family, hoping he makes a full recovery.
		
Click to expand...

The last part of I <3 My Teddi's post sounded like something they'd thought of, and after an unfortunate accident like that in the OP, has made her aware of how important it is.  Nothing to mention that the toddler in the accident should have been wearing one etc, so to me, not insensitive at all.

Most importantly, hope the little lad is ok and thoughts with him and his family.


----------



## Anonnymouse (20 March 2012)

I had exactly the same thoughts as I <3 My Teddi when I first read about this. I have a toddler who is always up at the yard with me. A toddlers head is just the right (wrong) height to be kicked by a horse. After I read the article I wondered about whether it wouldn't be prudent to make my toddler keep his hat on at all times whilst on the yard, whether intending to ride or not.

It wasn't an insensitive comment by I <3 My Teddi, but a thoughtful and insightful one. No assumptions or blame was being given. We have no details of the incident.

It is sensible to learn from accidents and consider if there is anything you can do to prevent it happening again. 

My thoughts are with the childs family. I hope he makes a good recovery.


----------



## jeeve (21 March 2012)

The current pony club my kids are with insist on a hat been worn by all children handling horses, even if just grooming/feeding etc. While it is a pain, it is worth it if it saves one child from injury or a more serious injury.


----------



## Orangehorse (16 April 2012)

A toddler shouldn't be anywhere near a horse unless totally supervised by an adult, giving their full attention.

A kick from the horse is like a sledgehammer blow - whatever part of the body it landed on, for a toddler, it would be a most serious injury.  We all know how painful horse v. human contact is - hoof on foot, a swinging head, a hard rub.

I know little children ride,and can help with grooming a pony, but IMO it should never be in a "yard" situation with several horses/people/children around.  My 7 year old niece was kicked in the stomach by a loose horse in a yard - she lost her spleen and could easily have lost her life, just from a moment's inattention.

This is a terrible thing for this little person and everyone concerned.


----------



## Abacus (16 April 2012)

It is perfectly correct to reconsider safety when something like this happens. 

We had an incident at my yard recently when a horse - unfortunately mine - kicked a 4 year old girl. She was incredibly lucky and got away with a cut lip. 

We all blamed ourselves individually for various aspects of it, but of course then made some changes to prevent something similar. I never take my 2 year old to the yard alone, my OH comes too so one of us is always giving him our full attention, and agree completely about having a hat rule. 

I had a 'bonk' not long ago when leading a rather excitable horse out of box rest and was thankful I had put my own hat on - hate to think what that would feel like for a small child with no hat.


----------



## smokey (16 April 2012)

applecart14 said:



			Why is this insensitve?  I think that this poster has a genuine point.  You can never be careful enough around horses, and freak accidents happen.
1 - 3 My Teddy did say 'thoughts to the boy, hope he's ok'.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, thought this was a valid and worthwhile point. we are advised to wear safety gear when handling horses, so whats wrong with kids wearing hats when near horses?
Do hope the little boy makes a full recovery, what an awful thing to happen x


----------

